# Problème connection Facebook sur mon iPhone



## RSG83 (17 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous! Je suis un ptit nouvo ici et un nouvel utilisateur d' iPhone . Voilà le fond de mon problème c est que je n arrive pas a me connecter a Facebook ainsi que msn via les applications gratuites telecharge sur le Apple store via iTunes. Pourtant je suis a même de naviguer sur le net, d' ailleur je poste ici ce message depuis mon iPhone . Voilà si une âme charitable avait la bienveillance de me donner la solution a mon problème merci d' avance!!!


----------



## RSG83 (19 Juin 2010)

Personne n a d' idée ? Lorsque je tente de me logger depuis mon iPhone sur facebook j ai le message connection impossible réessayer ultérieurement .


----------



## cameleone (19 Juin 2010)

Salut !

Comment te connectes-tu : wifi, 3G ? Quel fournisseur d'accès, quel opérateur ?


----------



## RSG83 (24 Juin 2010)

Salut alors je suis chez bouygues et que ce soit en 3G ou en edge j ai le même résultat c est a dire un message connection impossible réessayer plus tard . Idem pour msn et pour app store pourtant j ai telecharge et transférer les bonnes applications depuis iTunes sur mon pc vers mon iPhone. Merci


----------



## kouji (11 Octobre 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème! "Une erreur s'est produite. Veuillez réessayer"
En Wi-fi ça marche mais pas en 3G.
J'avais l'espoir que ça marcherait avec la nouvelle version mais en fait non, même problème.


----------

